# Mach 3 razor



## ranchonodinero (Feb 8, 2009)

Got a chance to turn a handle for one of Anthony's Mach 3 razors. Dymond wood buffed.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 8, 2009)

How'd you do that? I wouldn't sell them, I'd just like one for me! 

Tutorial please!!!

Dale


----------



## ranchonodinero (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you-it is so simple it really doesn't need a tutorial. I got the head from Anthony at the goldennib.  The heads are threaded with metric threads so I got a bolt and ground off the head.  Then you drill the appropriate sized hole and superglue it in. Be sure and check for fit ahead of time and to make sure that the razor head screws down snug against the wood.  I true up the blank I'm using and once round, drill the hole for the head. The director of entertainment and finance has already requested one!


----------



## stevers (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats an awesome idea. I wish I could think up stuff like that. I'd like to do one in acrylic, since we keep our razor in the shower.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking good! I am jealous, I have been so busy making stuff for the LA Pen show, I have not had any time to make some for the store. Nice job.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 9, 2009)

That is waaay cool. Great idea and a great job.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 9, 2009)

You said we and used razor in singular....tell me you dont share a razor with the wife? Those leg hairs tear up the razor....and my face. That is one thing one should NOT share.



stevers said:


> Thats an awesome idea. I wish I could think up stuff like that. I'd like to do one in acrylic, since we keep our razor in the shower.


----------



## opfoto (Feb 9, 2009)

OObak...
Thats why I use "Ours"  1st!!! :wink:


----------



## ranchonodinero (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes too true about separate razors!  I've been commissioned to turn one in a more feminine color-check that TWO more.  And yes, I bought a 3 pack from Anthony!


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have inspired me.  I just got my three heads in, and they are on my to-do list.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 13, 2009)

Is that all you do,  i been looking for the fitting that go at the head and at the end of handle. At least that is the way i saw them on shaving sites. Yours is the first i saw made that way. It really looks good i am going to order some.


----------



## epson (Feb 16, 2009)

I would like to make one.  Does Anthony have a web page?


----------



## fernhills (Feb 16, 2009)

yes     http://www.thegoldennib.com


----------

